# Ищу ноты Власова



## Antifreeze

Друзья!
Помогите хотя бы узнать название произведения, в ютубе гуляет видео, Петар Марич играет какую-то сюиту Власова, я спрашивал у знакомых ноты, но никто не знает даже такого произведения...
Если у кого то есть ноты, буду очень благодарен если скинете мне на мыло [email protected]

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Antifreeze

вот ссылка на видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHZO53BmQJY
советую вообще посмотреть, потому что играет классно 
:good: :accordion:


----------



## Matvei13

Jedna Cura Mala - с сербс. - Одна маленькая девочка.Ноты есть у Фенюка. - ищите в Киеве.


----------



## Antifreeze

Matvei13, Jedna cura Mala совсем другая музыка. Я ссылку вроде бы правильную залил...


----------



## KirillMezgov

Это Сюита для баяна В.Власова, в ней 3 части!
П.Марич играет только 1 часть (он неправильно играет вначале аккорды, все играет суетливо). На YouTube есть еще одно исполнение 1 части этой сюиты (играет ученица моего преподавателя Светлана Борейко):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hFtTw9AfG0
Если хотите, у меня есть ноты 1 части.


----------



## milongo

Если можно, вышлите пожалуйста на [email protected] ). Спасибо.


----------



## Ljowa2

можно и мне пожалуйста [email protected]
Спасибо


----------



## Antifreeze

Конечно хочу, буду очень благодарен если пришлете мне на почту, я писал адрес в первом сообщении.


----------



## Katja

будьте добры, вышлите и мне, пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## Evgen_abakan_muz

пожалуйста ,если не затруднит и сюда отправить[email protected]


----------



## KirillMezgov

Уважаемый "Antifreeze", я еще вчера отправил Вам ноты на Вашу почту! Посмотрите!


----------



## Antifreeze

Я смотрел, по всей видимости ноты не дошли, вышлите еще раз пожалуйста

Можете попробовать выслать на [email protected]


----------



## D2609

Здравствуйте! Очень давно ищу эти ноты. Пожалуйста, вышлите на [email protected] 
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## seizon

Можно и мне пожалуйста. astinus2003 [собака] gmail.com
А где можно всю сюиту достать не подскажете?
Спасибо.


----------



## antoha

А можно и мне ноты пожалуйста
на этот адресс
[email protected]
зарание благодарю !


----------



## simon8808

и мне пожалуйста,хочется поиграть [email protected] спасибо


----------



## Lizasha

Если не затруднит

[email protected]

Спасибо!

Ноты получены, спасибо.


----------



## Stepan-lagunov

Отправьте, пожалуйста, на [email protected]


----------



## koliamba

Если не лунь, и мне пож. отправте!)) [email protected]


----------



## dima acco

здраствуй, отправь пожалуйста ноты Власова Сюита на адрес [email protected], очень буду благодарен


----------



## Antifreeze

Друзья!
Помогите хотя бы узнать название произведения, в ютубе гуляет видео, Петар Марич играет какую-то сюиту Власова, я спрашивал у знакомых ноты, но никто не знает даже такого произведения...
Если у кого то есть ноты, буду очень благодарен если скинете мне на мыло [email protected]

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## k23telenet

пожалуйста на [email protected] спасибо!


----------



## Татьяна Ч.

И если вас на затруднит вот на этот адресок: [email protected]
Заранее спасибо всем, кто откликнется.


----------



## Stepan-lagunov

Можно мне на [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Big

Можно мне и на 
[email protected]


----------



## sadux

Please send me too >>> [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## hgbusyfi

И мне, пожалуйста:
[email protected]


----------



## temka

и мне можно [email protected]


----------



## alexsilver

Здравствуйте. Если можно, скиньте пожалуйста ноты сюиты на alexsil[email protected] буду очень благодарен


----------



## supitacantora

может у кавота есть видео или аудио 3 части


----------



## Pavexile

Отправьте, пожалуйста, на [email protected]


----------



## Виктор Д.

Если можно, пришлите, пожалуйста, и на [email protected] 
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## stashamana

и на [email protected] СПАСИБО ! :biggrin:


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov

И мне, пожалуйста: [email protected]


----------



## irkut

> добрый день, Кирилл, вышлите мне, пожалуйста, ноты Власова первая часть сюиты.
> С уважением. Михаил
> [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Big

Ещё раз повторюсь, можно и мне на 
[email protected]
Огромное спасибо.


----------



## marilogu

/
Если хотите, у меня есть ноты 1 части.//www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hFtTw9AfG0 писал:


> Если хотите, у меня есть ноты 1 части.


----------



## marilogu

Ещё можно попросить ноты сюиты В.Власова? Буду благодарна. [email protected]


----------



## akkofrance

Вышлите и мне ноты Власова,пожалуйста [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## accordion scandalli

KirillMezgov писал:


> Скиньте и мне пожалуйтса.Вот e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## IgorO2002

Отправте ноты пожалуйста на [email protected]
Спасибо


----------



## Antifreeze

Друзья!
Помогите хотя бы узнать название произведения, в ютубе гуляет видео, Петар Марич играет какую-то сюиту Власова, я спрашивал у знакомых ноты, но никто не знает даже такого произведения...
Если у кого то есть ноты, буду очень благодарен если скинете мне на мыло [email protected]

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## eserebro

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста. Хочу найти ноты vlasov. One Little Lady ,но нигде не могу найти. Пожалуйста, если кто может помочь скиньте на электронную почту [email protected] Заранее спасибо! )


----------

